

Towards Moore's law software - wslh
http://www.moserware.com/2008/04/towards-moores-law-software-part-1-of-3.html

======
kristianp
Here are links to Alan Kay's project's technical reports:

<http://www.viewpointsresearch.org/html/writings.php>

